# ICS as the ONLY OS on TP?



## ICS (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

Would CM7/8/9 team consider giving option to users where they can have only 1 OS on their TP - IceCreamSandwich?

I don't mind having ICS as my only OS on the TP as I would use it ~100% of the time once (if) it comes out.

Would the dev's consider that option?

Thank you


----------



## praveen133t (Aug 23, 2011)

Let's first get stable CM7... and then lets dream abt ICS


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

ICS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would CM7/8/9 team consider giving option to users where they can have only 1 OS on their TP - IceCreamSandwich?
> 
> ...


no read the faq http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4011-RELEASE-ALPHA2-Discussion-CyanogenMod-team-Touchpad-port



> WILL YOU TELL ME HOW TO REMOVE WEBOS ENTIRELY?
> Nah. We like WebOS. Furthermore, we don't recommend removing it. In future it may be needed for updates and such. Plus it doesn't take up much space, and you may find yourself wanting to give it a second look some day


reading is key to success in life


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

It can be done, and some folks may already have done it (I don't know how, and won't, even if I get instructions, I agree w/the CM7 team).

But I have to agree w/Praveen...this is really early to worry about this, we're quite a ways from ICS on the TP, don't even have GB beta yet.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Why get rid of webOS when it gives us a failsafe that prevents us from ever bricking the tp?


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

and its the only tablet with dualbootOS i guess.


----------



## ICS (Oct 19, 2011)

lol @ nexus14: I am really sorry for not reading. :grin3:

Anyways, I was just curious because my WebOs 3.0.4 takes up way too much space and once ICS is perfected, I don't think many will miss WebOS....again, this all applies if CM team decides to go ahead with porting ICS on TP.

I thought I would put it out there and see if anyone else is also interested. But as nexus mentioned, I should have read.

P.S. How much space does WebOS 3.0.4 takes on your TP? (this question applies to those who has no patches/apps/ports/mods applied on their TP as of yet).


----------



## Maethor (Oct 16, 2011)

ICS said:


> lol @ nexus14: I am really sorry for not reading. :grin3:
> 
> Anyways, I was just curious because my WebOs 3.0.4 takes up way too much space and once ICS is perfected, I don't think many will miss WebOS....again, this all applies if CM team decides to go ahead with porting ICS on TP.
> 
> ...


web os shouldnt take up much on your touchpad I think it was like 500mb at the most before i installed anything, I am not sure though.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

MoodMuzik said:


> Why get rid of webOS when it gives us a failsafe that prevents us from ever bricking the tp?


because some people are masochists and have money to toss around


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

Does the webos doctor really require that webos be installed on the tablet? I assumed it worked lower-level than that and just overwrote the whole thing block by block.

As for the reading comprehension thing, I read that too, and would like the cyano devs to reconsider, once CM7/tenderloin is considered stable.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

There are a lot of myths and misconceptions about webos doctor. It does not provide the type of 'un-brickable' status to the Touchpad that was thought early on. I'm not even positive that WebOs Dr undoes the partition changes made by CM7 at this point. If it doesn't even restore the LVM partition, It's not going to magically re-create WebOs once it's removed. 
And most importantly, WebOSDr is dependent on Bootie (which lives on one of the partitions of the internal SD card). This is reason we use moboot. Bootie first boots, then boots moboot. Moboot can then boot a variety of images. We aren't able to remove bootie, or you'd have no WebOsDr.
Until a low level flash method is found (search for QDLLoader), this is safest way to handle things.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

ICS said:


> lol @ nexus14: I am really sorry for not reading. :grin3:
> 
> Anyways, I was just curious because my WebOs 3.0.4 takes up way too much space and once ICS is perfected, I don't think many will miss WebOS....again, this all applies if CM team decides to go ahead with porting ICS on TP.
> 
> ...


as nexus14 said...do some reading...your answer to How much space is here, post #7

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8486-How-much-free-space-is-there-on-a-brand-new-32-gb-touchpad


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

mputtr said:


> because some people are masochists and have money to toss around


I wish I could be someone like that. lol.


----------



## ICS (Oct 19, 2011)

fgdn17 said:


> as nexus14 said...do some reading...your answer to How much space is here, post #7
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8486-How-much-free-space-is-there-on-a-brand-new-32-gb-touchpad


Thx for that reference. I got my answer and am happy to know there is no space related issues on the TP.

But guys,

Once (if), devs release stable ICS port, I bet most of people would use ICS port for most of the time. Would it make sense to spend 3.5GB on never-likely-to-be-used-WebOS (3.0.4) when you can use that space to store media/docs etc?

Thx


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

ICS said:


> Once (if), devs release stable ICS port, I bet most of people would use ICS port for most of the time. Would it make sense to spend 3.5GB on never-likely-to-be-used-WebOS (3.0.4) when you can use that space to store media/docs etc?


We'll worry about it in due time.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

praveen133t said:


> Let's first get stable CM7... and then lets dream abt ICS


No 
I say as soon as the code is out switch development to a tablet OS


----------



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

my 2 cents, my last experience with my last tablet before my touchpad (had a huawei ideos s7) we were stuck on android 2.1 for a long time, and finally we had received a system dump from someone that got android 2.2, now the problem with it was we couldn't get the radio, wifi, etc. working because they were in the official updata.app (huawei update package, like an RUU), now we had to wait for the official update from huawei because they updated those things listed to something newer, now i'm assuming it to be kind of like that for the HP Touchpad, HP may release a new webos version and it may enable something like say, the HDMI out through micro usb, which means we would update our webos version to the newer one and android may then play nicely with HDMI out a lot easier than say dalingrin or green coding from scratch.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's my take: It's going to be at least 4-6 weeks before we see ICS source code, and from what I've seen here, we should already have a stable build of CM7... not stable as an official stable release, but hopefully most of the worst bugs (like wifi, sod) will be squashed and most of us will be satisfied.

You know the devs will want to jump into the new code as soon as they can, but it'll be weeks before we'll see something we can install (like we had for GB). During that time I doubt a lot of work will be done with GB unless it's code that will work with ICS as well.


----------

